# Sticky  The Official Yamaha Picture Thread



## phreebsd

I'll start it. This thing rocks!


----------



## Yesterday

that's sick. i like the diamond plate interior. too bad they have to use truck tires, they'll never compete with a quality atv mud tire


----------



## Polaris425

yeah it needs some 32's.... imagine how fast that motor & tranny could spin 32's...


----------



## look'n for mud

Okay here are ours
mine 09 700 (black) wifes 09 550 (blue)
Bear Claws have replace stock since picture


----------



## greenmachine

*450 wolverine 4x4 stock*

*I think I posted this before but this thread is the best place for it.*


----------



## greenmachine

*1 more pic*

*This is what it loked like after the mud hole. This is a friends bike we ride together often.*


----------



## phreebsd

@look'n for mud - That's a beautiful looking place you have to ride there!
(@jon - some of mulberry looks like that) 

@greenmachine - There's that chocolate pudding!


----------



## Polaris425

look'n for mud said:


> Okay here are ours
> mine 09 700 (black) wifes 09 550 (blue)
> Bear Claws have replace stock since picture


look how much fender room is in there... its like the put 29's on the frame at the factory then built the plastic around it! :rockn: Then put stock tires on it :greddy2:


----------



## TX4PLAY

Look'n for mud thats a couple of sharp lookin' Grizzlys, first '09s i've seen.

That is some thick, nasty, stinky lookin' stuff that wolverine is in GreenMachine!

Phreebsd do you have any pics from the front or back on the big blue Rhino?
Looks like sammy or jeep straight axles with a custom 4 link setup...I'd like to see a parts list on that thing.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Polaris425 said:


> yeah it needs some 32's.... imagine how fast that motor & tranny could spin 32's...


 
I know someone with a 6" lifted Ranger that runs the new 15" ruv wheels and 31x11.5x15 super swamper LTB's and according to swamper and gorilla specs the LTB tires are lighter than silverbacks, and it really performs pretty good while maintaining some ride quality.


----------



## Green_Grizzly

Here's some of my old Griz.


----------



## Grizz660

*A little mud ridding*

Here are a few pics of my Grizz


----------



## Yesterday

looks like fun! welcome to MIMB!!


----------



## Polaris425

nice pics!!


----------



## Kurly

This is mammas new ride, just got it yesterday and she couldnt wait to hit the test pit. 05 Kodiak IRS








See the determination on her face?!?!?








StefMuddin004.flv video by Kurlys_album - Photobucket


The test pit is in progress. Dont know if you can see it in this pic but we are planning to dig it the lenght of the Power Lines in the vid


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: nice!! 

"You aint got nothing on this"!! :bigok:


----------



## phreebsd

now mamma needs some Laws!

nice!


----------



## Kurly

Yea she was talking smack, I have to watch her out in public!!!

I thought about the MST, are they quite as rough riding as the laws? SHe wont like rough like mine on the trails.


----------



## Polaris425

MST's do ride real smooth. I know where you can get 4 26x12 MST's.... in great shape for $380 shipped.


----------



## phreebsd

hey now she can sign up on here and talk smack with us 
or at least help the yamaha section stay alive  w00t!


----------



## harmonsbrute

nice lookin yamaha. that rhino looks sweet


----------



## Kurly

Rideing the swamps here at the house yesterday.


----------



## phreebsd

i need swamps at the house!


----------



## muddnfool

you need to get tht bike snorked


----------



## GreenRancher

Any more?


----------



## D Boy

My New Baby


----------



## IBBruin

Mine was never that shiney


----------



## Polaris425

it sure is clean & shiney!!!!!!!!


----------



## wood butcher

man that one fine bike there


----------



## TX4PLAY

Good lookin' bike FO SHO!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike


----------



## 650Brute

Awesome:rockn:


----------



## MeanGreen198

That's one good lookin Griz


----------



## Dirtybird

phreebsd said:


> I'll start it. This thing rocks!


 This is my friend Jeremy's rhino it is now on 35 grooved boggers it will eat!! His brother Joe is in process of building another one too.


----------



## BLUE THUNDER

my girl friend takin my grizzly for a little swim




and heres some other pics



after a little snorkel work for marengo swamp ride


and an action pic or two


----------



## phreebsd

Nice grizz  What ya running for clutching?


----------



## Yesterday

dang, grizzly radiators are small! ---^


----------



## BLUE THUNDER

red secondary and thats it


----------



## BLUE THUNDER

im trying to sell it rite now...i know this may sound crazy but i want a big bear or an 420


----------



## NOLABear

I'll trade!


----------



## BLUE THUNDER

is you bear irs?


----------



## Sutherngriz

how do u get ur pics to show big on here


----------



## IBBruin

I upload them to Photobucket then paste a link to the picture into my post.


----------



## Polaris425

or you can upload them here in your personal gallery...


----------



## Sutherngriz

Ill get an updated pic up soon. here is one when she was still green and runnin laws


----------



## Sutherngriz

here is a lil newer one


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## BLUE THUNDER

my new 09 big bear


----------



## BLUE THUNDER

on 30 inch mud lights


----------



## Polaris425

nice


----------



## primetime1267




----------



## moto92




----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice looking bikes


----------



## MeanGreen198

PRIMETIME1267
2005 Yamaha Grizzly 660 -wetlands camo- 
28" Outlaws..... Soon to be the Brute recovery vehicle!
HMF pipe/jet kit/K&N filter 
Rad Relocated 
CVT Snorkled 
Clutch kit and shimmed
Performance ATV Snorkel kit 

Good luck with that....:haha:
(just kiddin around man)


----------



## 850PoPo

Found a pic of my 06 kinda blurry but anyhow


----------



## got_mud




----------



## walker

looks good got mud


----------



## cmcateer03




----------



## LawedBigBear

im new here but ill put some pics up of 07 my big bear.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good. Let's go ride.


----------



## LawedBigBear

Polaris425 said:


> Looks good. Let's go ride.


 where is there to ride around tuscaloosa?


----------



## Polaris425

no where really, unfortunately. There use to be but, it got shut down. Most people that ride ride on private land. We ride the trails behind our neighborhood on weekends. If you hang around TTown on weekends I'll shoot u a msg sometime if we are gonna ride. It aint much but it's better than nothing.


----------



## LawedBigBear

Polaris425 said:


> no where really, unfortunately. There use to be but, it got shut down. Most people that ride ride on private land. We ride the trails behind our neighborhood on weekends. If you hang around TTown on weekends I'll shoot u a msg sometime if we are gonna ride. It aint much but it's better than nothing.


alright yeah i have heard of brookwood? i think but its shut down but im up for anything


----------



## Polaris425

yeah... I only got to ride there once before it got shutdown.


----------



## LawedBigBear

Polaris425 said:


> yeah... I only got to ride there once before it got shutdown.


im hopefully ridin at some friends property close to lake tuscaloosa so i will see what thats about, but i hope in the summer to go ride mulberry creek


----------



## phreebsd

where did you go in at mulberry? off 82?


----------



## DLB

*2007 Grizzly 700 EPS*


----------



## gpinjason

DLB how bad do those Ricochet skids hold mud?


----------



## DLB

gpinjason said:


> DLB how bad do those Ricochet skids hold mud?


The bash plate and belly skids hold mud about as much as factory skids. The front and rear a-arms collect more because they wrap around the back half of the a-arms unlike the factory skids. I usually take them off after a really muddy ride and clean really well, but it's worth it.


----------



## LawedBigBear

phreebsd said:


> where did you go in at mulberry? off 82?


 i have some relatives that live beside it


----------



## phreebsd

lucky! i used to go in off 82 at the bridge but that way is now offlimits.
I love mulberry creek!
sank my bike twice there! good stuff!


----------



## LawedBigBear

its deffinately good riding and it seems like now a days its gettin harder and harder to find places to ride.


----------



## Polaris425

might have found us one near selma but the guy cant ride till june


----------



## LawedBigBear

Polaris425 said:


> might have found us one near selma but the guy cant ride till june


dang has anybody ever made the trip to boggs and boulders?


----------



## LawedBigBear

yall dont know anybody around here that will snorkel mine for me?


----------



## phreebsd

if you are in tuscaloosa pm polaris425. you two can snork it and document it.


----------



## LawedBigBear

i will do that b/c i need it done and i have no clue where to begin


----------



## JGBigBear

i am trying to put my pic on here


----------



## TX4PLAY

Either use the manage attachments link and attach it here from the pictures on your computer then it will show up as a thumbnail to click. Or download it to an online photo storage like photobucket (which is free) and copy an paste the 'img' code into your post and it will show up as a big picture like the one above.


----------



## LawedBigBear

newer pic of my bear after snorkeled


----------



## JGBigBear




----------



## JGBigBear

bout to put some 27 inch laws on it...the 26 inch 589 aint cuttin it......2 inch lift, custom snorkel, exhaust, aftermarket tierods


----------



## phreebsd

nice bike bro!

you'll dig some laws!


----------



## JGBigBear

how bout now?


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice!!! that thing looks good


----------



## phreebsd

looking good. ss212's in black are the shiz


----------



## JGBigBear

yeah i like them and i never realized how much of a difference some outlaws would make in the mud


----------



## JGBigBear

i need some boot guards


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## 09 griz

grizzly 450 on 29.5 outlaws


----------



## c10seven

02 660 on 28" outlaws


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## Swampgriz




----------



## walker

some good lookin yammer hammmers


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

my buddies bear!


----------



## phreebsd

^ nice pic!
Been there before with the p360


----------



## gpinjason

^if I'm not mistaken, the rubber side is supposed to be down......... :bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425

Whoa!!!!!


----------



## HondaGuy

Haha, been there done that also lol. Some good looking Yamahas guys and gals!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

scotts grizz


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

my bear, got 27's now with,clutch kit,hmf,snorkel,and jeted, cant decide wether it will fit the 29.5's, i know it will turn them, any advice would be great!


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

aan average day in billet


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

sorry,wrong thing, heres billet


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws

oh that is my big bear rubber side up!


----------



## duramaxlover

hey croslow did u get to try ur snorkels


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

nice big bear i no someone who has the exzact same big bear! lol


----------



## duramaxlover

me 2


----------



## bamajeepjunkie

Here's my kodiak after an all nighter.


----------



## David_L6

2008 Big Bear.


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## Eight

Sweet bear, and welcome to MIMB!


----------



## monsterbrute750




----------



## Polaris425

good lookin rhino!


----------



## gpinjason




----------



## Monster Big Bear

a few pic's of the monster big bear


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## islandlife

thats awesome! imagine if that dually had a cummins!


----------



## IBBruin

That's some flotation right there!


----------



## SyS3d1t

Heres some of my 07 700 has 27" mudd lites


----------



## Polaris425

nice!! Glad your buddy was there on his brute to take ur pic!! haha! :bigok: just messin w/ ya.


----------



## SyS3d1t

Yeah to bad he couldn't pull me out of it.. I just got done pulling him out from there took a full size f150 to get mine out <(-_-)>


----------



## mini bogger

guess i should put a few of my bear on here


----------



## bruterider27

That thing is sweet


----------



## greenkitty7

Man that has to be the best looking big bear ever. did you do an IRS conversion on it or did it come like that?


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good! I like the blue/black combo


----------



## mini bogger

greenkitty, it's a 2010... 2007 and up are IRS from factory. the lift is a custom 4 inch CATVOS with blue powdercoat and Arched front A-arms.
Check out my youtube channel for awesome vids!


----------



## 02660ON30s

So here's mine took this pic yesterday when I was testing out the new all wide 30x11x14 Zillas. Thank's Shawn


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!


----------



## Timmi

*Big Bear*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/catvos/sets/72157624624999227/with/4934771756/
saw this a long time ago, didn't know you were a member here. Nice ride!


----------



## mini bogger

yep, thanks man!


----------



## lowcountrytj

My 01(new to me)Big Bear 400.
Bone stock for now...


----------



## mini bogger

Nice find! VERY CLEAN!


----------



## lowcountrytj

Thanks...it has very low hours and shop kept...that's the original tires to!


----------



## mini bogger

and it's just beggin for some outlaws!


----------



## mini bogger

got some tunes  
[ame=http://s1119.photobucket.com/albums/k632/8minibogger/?action=view&current=001.mp4]







[/ame]


----------



## mini bogger

mounted the tunes today with blue tow straps. whatcha think?


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!!!


----------



## Dirty_Dawg

the wife's 06 Grizz 660


----------



## Dirty_Dawg

grizz 660 with 3" airbox snorkel


----------



## Dirty_Dawg




----------



## SuperATV

Awesome Big Bear Mini Bogger, you have got it going on for you age!


----------



## grizzlywaggon

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## grizzlywaggon

Thanks! Fixen to slap a bbk on it with ///'s wcd 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mini bogger

thanks superatv! nice bike grizzwagon. gotta love those 660's


----------



## Foreman 09

mini booger didnt you buy that bike from grizzly guirdy on HL?


----------



## morris2009

28 inch zillas, snorkel coming soon


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


----------



## morris2009

Thanks man, do you know anything about the clutches on the newer big bears, like what can be done to it?


----------



## Polaris425

honestly, not a clue! lol sorry bout that.


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

morris2009 said:


> Thanks man, do you know anything about the clutches on the newer big bears, like what can be done to it?


The newer big bears are geared so incredibly low it really isnt necessary for any clutch work I have a 2009


----------



## morris2009

So i wont run the risk of tearing anything up without a clutch kit? and will a snorkel require me to rejet the carb?


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar

With 28's no i never had a problem. Clutch kit is up to you. A rejet WILL be needed if snorkeled.


----------



## mini bogger

Foreman 09 said:


> mini booger didnt you buy that bike from grizzly guirdy on HL?


sure did. one of his lungs collapsed and he had to sell it. he is getting back home from working offshore in two days and he's gonna try and get one of his other big bears he had back. real nice guy. in january he's gonna get a rzr. I'll have to tell him about this site.


----------



## RAGE Customs

heres some of mine


----------



## Polaris425

That's a good lookin grizz!


----------



## RAGE Customs

thanks bud!


----------



## mini bogger

nice grizz! my big bear is for sale if anyone is interested! make an offer!


----------



## crash83

Some nice yammies in this thread.


----------



## crash83

06 wolverine 450


----------



## Lollygagger77

My Buddies Grizzly's in action, LOL, he and his wife have fun on the trails, LOL!!!


----------



## Choppajay

Heres my 05 Kodiak 450... Gettin ready for a Big Gun Eco, and a jet kit


----------



## Polaris425

Nice 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## Ole Nasty

About as clean as it'll ever be.


----------



## Polaris425

looks pretty good


----------



## Grizzly 07 Rider

how it looks now with the 30'' backs








with angel eyes








when it was on mudlites


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## jfbrewer

My new baby. 2006 Grizzly 660. 

can't link to image in your email... look here for tips on photo sharing:  How to post pictures. - MudInMyBlood Forums - Admin


----------



## SpecEdition

Heres my 2012 700.... havent had her long just added the 30" backs... about to do a rdc 2" lift and 2mm shim and orange secondary spring for now since i already had those parts from my 550... Ill be doing a JBS sheave kit within a year.


----------



## Polaris425

I like the blue


----------



## Tealshawn

---------- Post added at 07:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------

here is mine now that I finally figured this whole uploading picture thing


----------



## SpecEdition

Few better pics of the grizz

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcorum

The first one is on the trestle in WV


----------



## SpecEdition

Nice bike bro!


----------



## bcorum

SpecEdition said:


> Nice bike bro!


Thanks man!!


----------



## team_mudnut

Clean bike digging that brushed silver look.:rock-on:

---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------

How you like them executioners? Been thinking bout getting a set


----------



## bcorum

team_mudnut said:


> Clean bike digging that brushed silver look.:rock-on:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------
> 
> How you like them executioners? Been thinking bout getting a set


Thanks man, i love white or silver on my rides


----------



## Lance112

this pic is old but since then I have put an 8" light bar on it. 


Lance is my name, quading is the game.


----------



## gpinjason

Gonna post this in the Yamaha section for now. But this is the beginning of my new project. Building a rig for my son. This 2002 Kodiak 400 will be the heart of the project. Once I get it all cleaned up and running again, will pull the parts I need and start a build thread in another section.


----------



## z24guy

Sold my brute last fall and bought this a few weeks ago. So far i've put these 28's on, replaced the tie rods with HD quadboss ones, replaced yhe rear knuckle bushings and the upper steering stem bearing. Have to replace the front driveshaft, shim the clutch amd replace the secondary spring.


----------



## Blmpkn

My 2020 kodiak 450. Pics are the day I brought it home, the second time stuck, and after the first ride with the 28" mega mayhems.


----------

